
Ask HN: Any tool for automatically understanding code via comments? - audace
Is there a protocol for commenting code that can lead to modular code? I.e. every function and object can be preceded with a comment that details its function, parameters and outputs.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Like doxygen?

~~~
audace
Yep - this is awesome. Has anyone attempted to use Doxygen to then map out
code or organize functions into libraries?

